# Belted Bayswater Satchel anyone?



## Elena S

I really fell in love with this style when I first saw it. Great everyday size and the detachable strap makes it so versatile! I think it’s especially gorgeous in dark palm and mulberry green silky calf:






What do you think? Is anybody here already owning one?


----------



## msd_bags

I really like the look!


----------



## KikiStLoy

I almost bought this in the dark palm in February, but ended up getting this instead


----------



## KikiStLoy

But the satchel in Mulberry Green is gorgeous, definitely on my wish list!


----------



## Loveheart

It’s a very lovely bag. Quite roomy and practical. I prefer the Mulberry green


----------



## KikiStLoy

Loveheart, do you have this in the Mulberry green?


----------



## Elena S

KikiStLoy said:


> But the satchel in Mulberry Green is gorgeous, definitely on my wish list!


Yeah, I’m also leaning towards Mulberry Green, but it’s not available yet. I’m also planning to wait until it goes on sale (if it does of course).


----------



## addicted2mala

I love this bag, especially in the green shade but also love the Rust Silky Calf version.


----------



## EveyB

What do you guys think of the tote version, in particular the small belted Bayswater? Does someone own it already?


----------



## youngster

When you open the bag, do the loose belt ends become bothersome?  Anyone have any thoughts on this?  I love the look of this bag otherwise, just wondering how it functions.


----------



## msd_bags

EveyB said:


> What do you guys think of the tote version, in particular the small belted Bayswater? Does someone own it already?


Curious to know too!


----------



## addicted2mala

The green version is now available to buy on the Mulberry website. Has anyone taken the plunge?


----------



## Careinaa

Just ordered the dark blue one in presale. Excited! Any opinions/reviews?


----------



## addicted2mala

Careinaa said:


> Just ordered the dark blue one in presale. Excited! Any opinions/reviews?


Excited for you and looking forward to seeing pics of your new purchase  Hoping Mulberry will add either the green or the rust coloured bag to the sale.


----------



## youngster

Careinaa said:


> Just ordered the dark blue one in presale. Excited! Any opinions/reviews?



Is that the colour "elephant"?  Is it a dark blue?  I've been trying to figure out if that color is more grey or more slate blue.  Still, lovely color and congrats!  Love to hear your thoughts on the bag when you receive it.


----------



## Careinaa

Looks like it will be delivered on Tuesday. But I saw it in store once and think it’s a dark blue maybe with some greyish undertones. Just checked few other mulberry bags in elephant silky leather and they all look quite blueish: https://www.mulberry.com/dk/shop/men/mens-bags/chiltern-backpack-elephant-silky-calf 

Will definitely send a pic as I might need your help on whether to keep it!


----------



## youngster

Thanks, Careinaa! I look forward to your reveal! This bag has intrigued me and several great colors are in the sale.


----------



## Elena S

Careinaa said:


> Just ordered the dark blue one in presale. Excited! Any opinions/reviews?


How exciting! I was also considering it, but thinking to wait, since I spent quite a lot on bags this months already  I’m also more inclined to try it in Mulberry green. Hopefully it will go on sale later this year...

Looking forward to modshots!


----------



## Careinaa

Looks like it going to be delivered to my selected store today. Part of me hopes that it is not as beautiful as I imagine it to be because I just got two bags – the Mulberry mini zipped Bayswater in black and a Polene Numero Un in Taupe. Wasn’t actually planning on buying this bag soon, even though I love its looks. And then the presale came...


----------



## Careinaa

Picked up my order in store today. The bag is beautiful as is the elephant colour. Nevertheless, it’s much lighter than I expected and not really what I was looking for. Going to return it as I do not love it as much as my other bags. Took some pics for you though!


----------



## poulinska

Thank you, this gives a good impression. Do you think the weight is too light or the color?


----------



## Careinaa

Ah sorry for not being clear on this. Meant the colour! Was hoping for a darker shade of blue. In terms of weight this bag is super light. Such a classy design as well.


----------



## poulinska

I like it a lot. I just can't decide whether I want this one or the bigger belted bayswater which comes in this nice powder rose colour. The belted satchel is on sale the other one not yet.


----------



## KikiStLoy

Careinaa said:


> Picked up my order in store today. The bag is beautiful as is the elephant colour. Nevertheless, it’s much lighter than I expected and not really what I was looking for. Going to return it as I do not love it as much as my other bags. Took some pics for you though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737309
> View attachment 4737310


----------



## KikiStLoy

Gorgeous bag and looks really good on you! I think of that colour as a dark grey more than a blue though...


----------



## Elena S

Careinaa said:


> Picked up my order in store today. The bag is beautiful as is the elephant colour. Nevertheless, it’s much lighter than I expected and not really what I was looking for. Going to return it as I do not love it as much as my other bags. Took some pics for you though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737309
> View attachment 4737310


Gorgeous! The color reminds me of YSL dark smog. Could you please check where it is made if you haven’t sent it back yet?


----------



## Careinaa

Elena S said:


> Gorgeous! The color reminds me of YSL dark smog. Could you please check where it is made if you haven’t sent it back yet?



Already returned it today. Sorry!


----------



## Elena S

Elena S said:


> Gorgeous! The color reminds me of YSL dark smog. Could you please check where it is made if you haven’t sent it back yet?


Replaying to myself! Was at Mulberry Stockholm store this Friday. It’s made in Turkey.


----------



## marushka

Elena S said:


> I really fell in love with this style when I first saw it. Great everyday size and the detachable strap makes it so versatile! I think it’s especially gorgeous in dark palm and mulberry green silky calf:
> View attachment 4706421
> View attachment 4706422
> View attachment 4706423
> View attachment 4706424
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is anybody here already owning one?



Hi, my mom has it in red colour. She is not usually a fan of small handbags (extra glasses and other stuff to fit into handbag) but she loves this one. even the extra glass will fit into it. the bag is not heavy, you can match it with sneakers, heels, sandals. it is great for winter and also for summer. Also the grained leather is great as it is not easily scratch-able.


----------



## KikiStLoy

addicted2mala said:


> The green version is now available to buy on the Mulberry website. Has anyone taken the plunge?
> [/QUOTE
> Guilty!


----------



## RJCC

Just ordered the Pale Slate one on sale! Really excited to get my hands on it. I've been on the hunt for a pale blue bag and was choosing between this, the Mulberry Portobello Tote, or the Bottega Veneta Cassette. Ultimately chose this one coz of the size and structure (plus I didn't like the hype associated with the Cassette ).

I'm a guy and my only worry is that the shoulder strap may be too thin. So if you guys know where I can find a wider strap in pale blue leather, I would super appreciate any leads !


----------



## Elena S

RJCC said:


> Just ordered the Pale Slate one on sale! Really excited to get my hands on it. I've been on the hunt for a pale blue bag and was choosing between this, the Mulberry Portobello Tote, or the Bottega Veneta Cassette. Ultimately chose this one coz of the size and structure (plus I didn't like the hype associated with the Cassette ).
> 
> I'm a guy and my only worry is that the shoulder strap may be too thin. So if you guys know where I can find a wider strap in pale blue leather, I would super appreciate any leads !
> 
> View attachment 4796999


Coccinelle has some cute ones and the blue one is on sale: https://www.coccinelle.com/en/acces...0.html?cgid=accessories_straps#page=1&start=5


----------



## RJCC

Elena S said:


> Coccinelle has some cute ones and the blue one is on sale: https://www.coccinelle.com/en/acces...0.html?cgid=accessories_straps#page=1&start=5



Wow thank you so much, Elena! I've been on the Internet for hours finding a suitable strap. The one you sent has the perfect color and hardware! Bought it immediately!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Any further comments on this bag? Looking seriously at getting one but the stores in Canada have closed so I have to order on line.  How functional is it with the straps across the flap, how roomy is it?  
Any comments greatly appreciated.


----------



## KikiStLoy

Hi CanuckBagLover, 

I find the straps to be nice extra security feature, but easy to open with one hand, and then the flap has a magnetised closure, so easy to lift that up, again with one hand, while still wearing the bag. As far as capacity goes, I don’t like to stuff my bags full when I’m using them, but can fit a small zip up wallet, reading glasses (in a slim case) sunglasses (in a soft bag), small makeup bag with just the essentials for the day, car keys. I could probably fit a small collapsible umbrella in there too and still have space.

Hope that helps, I love the bag, looking forward to wearing it soon!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

KikiStLoy said:


> Hi CanuckBagLover,
> 
> I find the straps to be nice extra security feature, but easy to open with one hand, and then the flap has a magnetised closure, so easy to lift that up, again with one hand, while still wearing the bag. As far as capacity goes, I don’t like to stuff my bags full when I’m using them, but can fit a small zip up wallet, reading glasses (in a slim case) sunglasses (in a soft bag), small makeup bag with just the essentials for the day, car keys. I could probably fit a small collapsible umbrella in there too and still have space.
> 
> Hope that helps, I love the bag, looking forward to wearing it soon!


This is very helpful. Thank you!  My only dilemma now is that i just spotted a small Baywater tote thats coming out in pink and now I have choose! (I wish I could justify both).  Actually there are 3 bags I'd really like to get....


----------



## KikiStLoy

CanuckBagLover said:


> This is very helpful. Thank you!  My only dilemma now is that i just spotted a small Baywater tote thats coming out in pink and now I have choose! (I wish I could justify both).  Actually there are 3 bags I'd really like to get....


Mulberry is so good at creating our next lust list!


----------



## sara_my

*Saw this bag around early of the year, immediately fall in love. Purchased at good discount sept20. Loved the lipstick red color, compliment the gold hardware, add on thick strap for more edgy style*


----------



## KikiStLoy

sara_my said:


> View attachment 4849306
> *Saw this bag around early of the year, immediately fall in love. Purchased at good discount sept20. Loved the lipstick red color, compliment the gold hardware, add on thick strap for more edgy style*


Love it with the thick strap and it looks great on you!


----------



## maryg1

Anyone can compare the belted bayswater satchel to the LV pochette metis?


----------



## gwang0914

KikiStLoy said:


> I almost bought this in the dark palm in February, but ended up getting this instead
> View attachment 4707519
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## dollywops

RJCC said:


> Just ordered the Pale Slate one on sale! Really excited to get my hands on it. I've been on the hunt for a pale blue bag and was choosing between this, the Mulberry Portobello Tote, or the Bottega Veneta Cassette. Ultimately chose this one coz of the size and structure (plus I didn't like the hype associated with the Cassette ).
> 
> I'm a guy and my only worry is that the shoulder strap may be too thin. So if you guys know where I can find a wider strap in pale blue leather, I would super appreciate any leads !
> 
> View attachment 4796999


Hi.  Do you still have the original strap?  I have the opportunity to get this bag, but is missing the strap.


----------

